# Thank you Elaine



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx loves his new shirt!! The sizing is perfect!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw he looks great in it!! So happy that you got one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Jaxx is so adorable!!!!! Love the last pic, so funny!!!
Amy does he likes to wear clothes? Mine can't stand it, it's getting cold here and I feel bad before they can't stand clothes indoors.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Aw he looks great in it!! So happy that you got one.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Krystal. You and Ash convinced me Jaxx needed it. I am so glad you did.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

He looks amazing in it! I'm so happy you got one. Toby adores his, so obviously his BFF Jaxx would too!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

miuccias said:


> Jaxx is so adorable!!!!! Love the last pic, so funny!!!
> Amy does he likes to wear clothes? Mine can't stand it, it's getting cold here and I feel bad before they can't stand clothes indoors.


I had to share that pic. It cracked me up.
Jaxx loves to wear clothes. He gets so excited when you ask if he wants to get dressed. If he is cold he will go into the utility room and sit beside where his clothes are stored and whine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

It looks comfortable too, not to mention how adorable and handsome Jaxx is in it!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> He looks amazing in it! I'm so happy you got one. Toby adores his, so obviously his BFF Jaxx would too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I love it! I am so glad I saw your thread. Jaxx is so happy and comfy in it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so happy that Jaxx loves his new lamb thermal and the fit is perfect !!! 
He looks very adorable in it and that last pic is just too cute for words


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

elaina said:


> i'm so happy that Jaxx loves his new lamb thermal and the fit is perfect !!!
> He looks very adorable in it and that last pic is just too cute for words


I love it! The fit is magnificent. It is loose enough but not too much and not to mention he can wear it outside without me having to worry about him peeing on it. I usually have such a hard time getting things that are perfect for him. Usually if it is long enough and loose enough I have to roll it up when he goes outside. 
I love that there is not any tags on the inside too. I know tags can be irritating for me so I always try to get tags out of Jaxx's clothes so they don't bug him. 
Thank you so much Elaine! 

Hehe the last picture happened by accident. I was trying to get Jaxx to hold still while I snapped a picture of him and he decided to yawn just when I snapped the picture. I am not sure how such a little guy can have such a big mouth. 

Jaxx has had the shirt on since the mail came yesterday. He is snuggled up on the bed, not even under the covers so he must be warm in his shirt.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwwwww boo booo you are so sweet <3 hihi


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> I love it! The fit is magnificent. It is loose enough but not too much and not to mention he can wear it outside without me having to worry about him peeing on it. I usually have such a hard time getting things that are perfect for him. Usually if it is long enough and loose enough I have to roll it up when he goes outside.
> I love that there is not any tags on the inside too. I know tags can be irritating for me so I always try to get tags out of Jaxx's clothes so they don't bug him.
> Thank you so much Elaine!
> 
> ...


aww. that makes me so happy to hear that you and Jaxx love the thermal. 
are you sure it doesn't have a tag? maybe that one didn't have a tag but usually they do have one and its inside but not where the neck is like they usually put them. its on the side under one of the arms.

all my girls love there thermals too. I have found that as they are worn, they kind of stretch out a little and if you want them to shrink back up, just put them in the dryer after you wash them.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie is wearing hers right now, all curled up on the couch. It's the only piece of clothing she has that I trust leaving her alone for a bit in. Everything else she gets tangled in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Jaxx you look so handsome in your shirt. Prince likes clothes that momma doesn't have to roll up too (-;


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love these shirts! Mine has been wearing theirs non stop and Jaxx looks so cute in his shirt


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww Jaxx looks so adorable with his new thermal!!Love all the pics, especially the last one!! Too cute!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

That last pic cracks me up.


----------

